#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Presonus Studiolive

## Cees_

Aloha,

Loop na enig vergelijkend waren- en prijs-onderzoek er over te denken een Presonus Studiolive mixer aan te schaffen (24.4.2). Geen gemotoriseerde faders, maar dat zou voor mij geen al te groot probleem zijn. Dat hebben ze trouwens in deze tafels redelijk netjes opgelost. Met alle ingebouwde toeters en bellen zou ik mijn rekken met compressors/limiters/etc mooi thuis kunnen laten. Middels FW kan ik hem rechstreeks aan mijn Apple hangen om een opname te maken. En trouwens ook nog vanaf de Apple aansturen met de bijgeleverde software (VSL).

Is er iemand die al gebruikerservaringen kan delen mbt het gebruik van de 16 kanaals versie (de 24 is nog niet leverbaar) ? Hoe bevalt deze tafel in het dagelijks gebruik?

maz'zul
C

----------


## darco

via de zoekfunctie zal je al meerdere reacties over deze tafel vinden.

Gebruik deze nu zelf reeds enkele maanden en ben er zeer over te spreken.
Zeer gebruiksvriendelijke tafel en het ontbreken van gemotoriseerde faders stoort mij niet. Heel vlot ook om andere techniekers op heel korte tijd op wegwijs te maken.

----------


## Cees_

Yep, had idd al wel de nodige reviews gelezen maar weet nooit goed of deze door de onafhankelijke eindgebruiker geschreven zijn. Of dat dealers en gesponsorde magazines hun gekleurde bijdrage hebben geleverd (als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel). Op de Presonus forums staat ook de nodige input van met name Amerikaanse gebruikers. Voor een relatief nieuwe tafel vallen de gemelde problemen nog wel mee zo lijkt het.

----------


## darco

De Presonus is mijn eerste eigen digitale tafel en ben zinnens er nog bij aan te schaffen. Doet alles wat ik er van verlang en heeft nog geen enkel probleem opgeleverd.

----------


## Cees_

Hé Darco,

Dank voor je input.

Heb je er al eens een opname met Capture mee gemaakt?
Gebruik je VSL om de tafel vanaf je laptop aan te sturen?
Werkt dit een beetje of zitten hier nog haken en ogen aan?


gr
C

----------


## darco

Opnames nog niet, de eerste zijn voor augustus geplant. Ken wel mensen in de VS die de tafel als studiotafel gebruiken en krijg van hen tot op heden enkel positieve commentaar, dus vermoed dat het op dit gebied ook wel snor zit.

Aansturen via laptop heb ik nog niet uitgeprobeerd, kan je hier dus niks zinnig over zeggen.

----------


## SPS

@Darco:

Heb je ook een flightcase voor de 16-4-2?
Hoe is die ingedeeld?
Ik heb nu ook een presonus 16-4-2 en zoek nog een mooi ontwerpje voor een FC (waar ik ook m'n harting multiplug in kwijt kan...)

Houd mij aanbevolen voor tips.

Paul.

----------


## frederic

> @Darco:
> 
> Heb je ook een flightcase voor de 16-4-2?
> Hoe is die ingedeeld?
> Ik heb nu ook een presonus 16-4-2 en zoek nog een mooi ontwerpje voor een FC (waar ik ook m'n harting multiplug in kwijt kan...)
> 
> Houd mij aanbevolen voor tips.
> 
> Paul.



Die zijn wel standaard te vinden.

----------


## Cees_

Hoi,

Ik heb een 24 kanaals Presonus StudioLive tafel (niet de 16 kanaals). Daar zijn nog geen standaard tafels voor beschikbaar en dus heb ik door iemand een case laten bouwen inclusief doghouse. Het is een standaard kistje, niks speciaals. Het enigste waar je op moet letten is de koptelefoon aansluiting op de Presonus. Die zit nogal laag op de voorkant. Als je dus de tafel in je kist wil laten liggen (kan bijna niet anders met een doghouse) zit je te knoeien met je koptelefoon plugje. Ik heb de mijne om laten leggen.

Overigens was dat kistje niet erg duur: 260,= ex BTW (maar wel stevig houtwerk 9mm + goeie hardware). Bijgevoegd een link waar je een kist kunt zien die er erg veel op lijkt.

Club Equipment  Blog Archive  PreSonus StudioLive 24.4.2 Mixer Case w/doghouse 3/8″ For Sale : $495.00


gr
Cees

----------


## darco

> @Darco:
> 
> Heb je ook een flightcase voor de 16-4-2?
> Hoe is die ingedeeld?
> Ik heb nu ook een presonus 16-4-2 en zoek nog een mooi ontwerpje voor een FC (waar ik ook m'n harting multiplug in kwijt kan...)
> 
> Houd mij aanbevolen voor tips.
> 
> Paul.



Mijn fc is te vergelijken met de foto's op voorgaande link, maar heeft aan de zijkanten iets hogere randen vanbinnen. Tafel met de rackoren erop bevestigd, zodat deze iets hoger komt en de koptelefoon (hoofdtelefoon voor de Nederlanders, ben maar nen Belg) gemakkelijk aan te sluiten is. Twee handvaatjes op de korte zijde, gemakkelijk alleen draagbaar.

Eenvoudig en compact, zodat het vlot te plaatsen is op kleinere locaties.

----------


## Gitarist 62

Vorig weekend voor de eerste keer op deze tafel gemixt (24ch versie)
Ondanks dat ik een die-hard analoog fan ben was ik snel thuis op deze tafel (avond ervoor ff op de site door de manual gescrolld)
Klankmatig goed, FAT channel werkt perfect, even wennen aan de opstelling van links naar rechts van LF naar HF ipv onder naar boven. Deze tafel breng mij voor de eerste keer aan het overwegen om de stap naar digitaal te maken. Minpunt vind ik wel de interne fx: Maximaal 2 stuks en kon zo snel niet het galmpje vinden wat ik zocht dua toch snel mijn eigen lexicon en TC er aan gehangen. Wat overigens heel gemakkelijk op de ánaloge manier' kan.
VErder opvallend dat is gekozen voor subgroepen ipv vca (dca) groepen. In het digitale universum lijkt me vca makkelijk realiseerbaar zonder meerkosten en heeft toch wel voordelen tov de 4 subgroepen (wat ook wat beperkt is)

----------


## jakkes72

Toch mis ik wel de mogelijkheid op mijn M400 vwb subgroepen.
Dan vooral de mogelijkheid om daar bv een compressor op te inserten. Nu moet ik moeilijk gaan doen via een AUX die ik als subgroep misbruik....

----------


## jasperbhofman

De presonus 16 en 24 versie zijn in mijn ogen goede tafels. Ik heb nu ongeveer 25+ shows erop gemixt. 

Er zit wel een verschil tussen de 16 en 24 versie. Op de 24 versie zijn er meerdere eq's toe te wijzen aan auxen, subgroepen en l/r. Op de 16ch is dit alleen een vaste eq op l/r. Zo zijn er nog wat meer handigheidjes en uitbreiding van de Fat-channel aanwezig.

Fat-channel werkt erg goed en overzichtelijk. Enige nadeel is dat je aan het begin geen flauw idee hebt waar je precies zit met je eq. Maar na een tijdje word je hier vanzelf vertrouwd in.

Opnemen werkt helemaal perfect en stabiel. Via firewire pomp je zo 24 kanalen rechstreeks Cubase in zonder enige problemen. Pre-amps klinken naar mijn mening goed en open. Als je kijkt naar de kostprijs van bijvoorbeeld een Adat of Motu, werkt de Presonus veel makkelijker en in principe goedkoper.

Een ander puntje waar ik niet achter ben. Ik krijg met geen mogelijkheid een kanaal op mn PFL. Lijkt wel alsof de tafels op AFL staan ingesteld. Iemand hier een oplossing voor of een tip?

----------


## darco

pfl pagina 129 van de manual!

----------


## vasco

> Het enigste waar je op moet letten is de  koptelefoon aansluiting op de Presonus. Die zit nogal laag op de  voorkant.



Ze hadden natuurlijk ook een flightcase kunnen maken waarbij het front kan worden afgenomen zoals op onderstaande afbeelding.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ze hadden natuurlijk ook een flightcase kunnen maken waarbij het front kan worden afgenomen zoals op onderstaande afbeelding.



Alleen jammer dat de flight case dan bijna duurder wordt dan het mengpaneel. :Wink:

----------


## frederic

> Alleen jammer dat de flight case dan bijna duurder wordt dan het mengpaneel.



Voor jou als kistenmaker voor speakers moet dat toch een koud kunstje zijn om een op maat gemaakte flightcase te bouwen?

----------


## MusicXtra

En toch waag ik me daar niet aan.
Een goeie FC bouwen is (net als luidsprekers bouwen) toch een vak apart.

----------


## jasperbhofman

> pfl pagina 129 van de manual!



Heb ik natuurlijk allang gezien, maar dit werkt niet.

----------


## Gitarist 62

> Heb ik natuurlijk allang gezien, maar dit werkt niet.



pag 153/154 (24/4 versie)

Tafel staat standaard inderdaad in afl mode:

First decide whether you want to listen to your soloed channels before or after the fader setting. If you’d like to monitor before the fader level, press the PFL button in your Solo bus section.

2. Press the Input button in the Meter section.
3. In the Solo bus section, select PFL and turn the Cue level to 12 o'clock.
4. Select the Solo button in the Monitor section and adjust the volume for your headphones or control-room monitors.

Afgelopen weekend nog zo gedaan en werkt perfect...

----------


## dennisgeers

je kan het ook gewoon aan mij vragen (ceu open en pfl aan)
werkt echt gebruik de zelfde tafel x

----------


## Roeltej

alleen heb je er weinig aan als je 2 maanden moet wachten op antwoord.

Hier al even de 16 kanaals versie liggen, nog te weinig gebruikt, wel in een (op maat)case met uitsparing voor koptelefoonjack.

Komende zaterdag eens checken hoe hij het doet met wat instrumenten eraan... wordt hele nieuwe ervaring voor ons disco-boys :P

----------


## René_

> Voor jou als kistenmaker voor speakers moet dat toch een koud kunstje zijn om een op maat gemaakte flightcase te bouwen?







> Ze hadden natuurlijk ook een flightcase kunnen maken waarbij het front kan worden afgenomen zoals op onderstaande afbeelding.



Ik ben in het bezit van een presonus 24.4.2 tafel en heb de flightcase via Thomann.de zie link
THON MIXERCASE STUDIOLIVE 24.4.2 - Thomann Nederlandse Cyberstore

gr
René

----------


## Rieske

Zijn er trouwens al wat PA bedrijven die de Studiolive 24.4.2 verhuren ? Ik ben aan het oriënteren en daarom benieuwd hoe deze tafel in de markt staat.

----------


## Rieske

Kent dan niemand verhuurbedrijven die met de Studiolive 24.4.2 werken  :Confused:

----------


## timedriver

Geen 100% verhuur, maar zoals 5 posts omhoog te zien wel in het bezit van de tafel: Welkom bij Discoshow Vitality - De Allround drive in show uit Brabant! (Roeltej van het forum)

----------


## Rieske

Bedankt maar ik bedoel echt de Studiolive 24.4.2 niet de 16.4.2

----------


## knorrepot

Bij ons word ie wel verhuurd.. zowel de 16 als de 24 kanaals :Wink:

----------


## SPS

> Bij ons word ie wel verhuurd.. zowel de 16 als de 24 kanaals



Hey Knorrepot,

Vul je gegevens eens aan met een websit / e-mail enz?

Ben benieuwd naar je verhuur...

Paul

----------


## djberjo

:: Welkom bij CorAudio - Geluid en Licht uit Lierop

Verhuurd hem sinds kort ook.

----------


## Leks

Nu de tafel hopelijk wat meer ingeburgerd is had ik er een vraag over mbt remote mixen.

Het gaat mijn om de combinatie Ipad/laptop & StudioLive 16.0.2
Nadat ik las dat de StudioLive tafels geen gemotoriseerde fader hebben begon ik me dus af te vragen; hoe gaat dit met een remote?

Geeft de tafel een merkpunt waar de fader staat en springt de fader weer aan zodra deze over dit punt komt?
Of zet ik een kanaal zachter/dicht via de remote en springt deze weer open zodra ik de fader op de tafel aanraak?


Verder was ik benieuwd of de "firewire chipset moeilijkheden" ook van toepassing zijn op het connecten met StudioLive op een laptop voor remote control.
Of zijn deze eisen alleen van toepassing op opname doeleinden? (een mixer kopen is leuk, maar nog een laptop kopen omdat een fw chipset niet voldoet  voor remote control gaat wel wat ver)

----------


## frederic

> Nu de tafel hopelijk wat meer ingeburgerd is had ik er een vraag over mbt remote mixen.
> 
> Het gaat mijn om de combinatie Ipad/laptop & StudioLive 16.0.2
> Nadat ik las dat de StudioLive tafels geen gemotoriseerde fader hebben begon ik me dus af te vragen; hoe gaat dit met een remote?
> 
> Geeft de tafel een merkpunt waar de fader staat en springt de fader weer aan zodra deze over dit punt komt?
> Of zet ik een kanaal zachter/dicht via de remote en springt deze weer open zodra ik de fader op de tafel aanraak?
> 
> 
> ...



Een FW PCI expreskaartje kopen met TI chipset is voldoende hoor.

----------


## Roeltej

Idd, de echte problemen met opnames los je op met een TI chipset kaartje... volgens mij was het probleem dat het geluid weleens over wilde slaan bij een goedkoper firewire chipsetje... maar weet niet of dat alleen aan de opnamekant gebeurd. Anders lijkt het me geen probleem?

----------


## djyellow

> Nu de tafel hopelijk wat meer ingeburgerd is had ik er een vraag over mbt remote mixen.
> 
> Het gaat mijn om de combinatie Ipad/laptop & StudioLive 16.0.2
> Nadat ik las dat de StudioLive tafels geen gemotoriseerde fader hebben begon ik me dus af te vragen; hoe gaat dit met een remote?
> 
> Geeft de tafel een merkpunt waar de fader staat en springt de fader weer aan zodra deze over dit punt komt?
> Of zet ik een kanaal zachter/dicht via de remote en springt deze weer open zodra ik de fader op de tafel aanraak?



Ik ga dit weekend deze setup uitproberen:

Studiolive 24.4.2
13"Macbook pro 2,53 GHz Core 2 duo 4GB Ram
Ipad 1 16 GB

Ik moet een bandje mixen en opnemen. Ik ga kijken hoe het werkt om de monitor mix en EQ via de ipad te fine tunen. Ook zal ik wat expirimenteren met mixen in de zaal. Maar ik sta gewoon op de FOH.

Ik zal na dit weekend mijn bevindingen posten.

----------


## Rieske

Een Macbook Pro zal geen problemen geven. Op de site van Presonus staat een hele lijst van goed werkende chipsets. Ik heb zelf de StarTech EC13942A2 PCMIA card besteld die door Presonus o.a. wordt geadviseerd.

----------


## djyellow

> Een Macbook Pro zal geen problemen geven. Op de site van Presonus staat een hele lijst van goed werkende chipsets. Ik heb zelf de StarTech EC13942A2 PCMIA card besteld die door Presonus o.a. wordt geadviseerd.



Als je kijk naar welk deeltje ik had gequote, dan zie je dat ik me op de ipad studiolive combinatie ga richten.

----------


## Rieske

@djyellow: hoe kom je erop dat ik op jou reageerde  :Confused:  Ik regageerde op Leks.

----------


## Roeltej

Als je verbinding tussen Mac en iPad voor elkaar krijgt... kan je even doorgeven hoe?
Paar weken geleden aan het pielen geweest, kregen het niet voor elkaar. Nieuwste firmware/software voor de Studiolive en iPad

----------


## djyellow

Gister avond heb ik met veel genoegen de presonus studio live 24 en de ipad in actie gehad. 

Op mijn macbook had ik een netwerk aangemaakt, maar dit ga ik de volgende keer veranderen met een router die een beetje power heeft. Op de locatie waar ik moest zijn zag mijn macbookje 32 ( ja echt, 32 ! ) wifi netwerkjes. 

Los daarvan had mijn macbook en ipad genoeg vermogen om tijden de soudcheck en een lege zaal van de FOH naar het podium te komen. Metertje of 15 a 20. 

Het verbinden van de ipad met de studiolive ging direct en automatisch op het moment dat de ipad op het zelfde wifi netwerk zat. Je moet nog even verbinden en dan gaan met die banaan. Op het moment dat je de VU metertjes op je ipad ziet bewegen heb je toch wel het idee dat dit niet zomaar een in elkaar geflanste oplossing is, maar een echte integratie. 

Na de line check van af de FOH en de gains in geregelt te hebben ben ik met mijn ipad naar het podium gelopen en de monitor mixen gaan maken. 

Puntje van kritiek hier:
In de software VSL kun je namen geven aan je kanalen. Dit zie je dan terug op je ipad, maar geen namen aan je auxes. Dit is een MUST voor het inregelen van je monitoren. Anders zie je enkel aux 1 ,2 ,3 ... en geen Monitor Drum of monitor Lead Voc.

Dit heb ik opgelost voor even een witte streep gaffa op mijn ipad te dien en hier de aux met de betekenis er achter. 

Wat ook nog jammer is, is dat je het volume van de aux uitgang niet via de ipad kunt regelen. Maar omdat dit een fysieke potmeter is, is dat natuurlijk wat moeilijker.

Het liep als een zonnetje. Band gevraagd wat willen jullie, vervolgens 3 nummertjes spelen om te fine- tunen en klaar is kees. Deze nummers had ik ook laten opnemen door Capture op mijn macbook en heb ik naderhad nog een of twee keer terug gespeelt om een beetje de FOH mix te maken, maar de echte mix moest toch in de eerste 2 nummers tot stand komen.  

Ik heb vervolgens tijdens het optreden enkele aanpassingen nog gemaakt vanaf het podium aan de monitor mix, echter had het wifi netwerkje het hier moeilijker mee. ( meer waterzakker tussen macbook en ipad  :Wink:  ) 

Dan hebben we nog het punt van de besturing van het faders. Dit werkt eigenlijk precies zoals je zou denken. Op de ipad bestuur je de fader en dus het volume. Op het moment dat je op de studio live je fader schuift word DAT het actuele volume. Opzich vind ik dit een erg logische keuze want als je mics gaan fluiten of iets dergelijks wil je niet eerste je fader verschuiven naar de huidige waarde om hem actief te laten worden.

Maar hoe los je dan het probleem op dat de faders weer correct staan ?
Bij presonus hebben ze hier een knop voor geplaatst. De zogenaamde Locate knop. Als je die indrukt veranderen de ZEER MOOIE EN HANDIGE led barren in een soort van positie feedback. De faders op de studiolive worden dan op non-actief gezet en als je de fader schuift veranderd de ledbalk. Als alleen nog maar het middelste ledje brand staat de fader exact op de juiste plaats. De balken werken logaritmisch en zijn dus zeer nou keurig. 

Puntje van kritiek hier:
Presonus zou nog een of andere melding van mogen maken dat je fader een " andere waarde heeft". Of dat er iets veranderd is vanaf de ipad. Dit kan door bijvoorbeeld de solo button te laten knipperen of misshien de led bar te inverteren of iets dergelijks. Nu weet je alleen of je faders goed staan als je op de lokate knop drukt.

Verder is het een ERG geslaagde avond geweest en ga ik dit systeem vanaf nu zeker altijd gebruiken. Ik heb gelezen op het presonus forum en er zijn ook nog meerder mensen met de zelfde kritiek puntjes die ik al had genoemd en ik kan mij haast niet voorstellen dat dit niet opgelost gaat worden.

----------


## Leks

Dat klinkt goed DjYellow, nog even uit nieuwsgierigheid; was het een Ipad 1 of 2?

En ik zou er inderdaad een los wifi accespoint gebruiken ( en dan draadloos of bekabeld naar je laptop)
Dit lijkt mij een stuk meer bereik geven, zeker als hier verlengde antennes gebruikt worden.

En ik zag dat de StudioLive 24 geen faders heeft voor auxen, maar dat ze hier subgroep faders van hebben gemaakt. Deze kan je neem ik aan wel besturen vanaf de ipad?

_( dus op een 16.0.2 met aux faders zou ik de aux masters wel remote kunnen regelen?)_

En tjah gemotoriseerde faders blijft een beetje een gemis, maar zo te horen blijft het goed werkbaar met de Locate optie.

Verder was ik benieuwd hoe netjes Presonus is met het regelmatig leveren van nieuwe firmware met updates en of bugfixes; ik kan hier op hun website niets over vinden.

----------


## frederic

Firmware en updates zijn gewoon te downloaden op hun site?

----------


## djyellow

Firmware updates worden vanzelf weergegeven als je je presonus aan je laptop hebt hangen en verbonden bent met internet. 

16.0.2 heb ik geen ervaring mee. Enkel de 16.4.2 en 24.4.2.

Wat betreft : "geen faders heeft voor auxen, maar dat ze hier subgroep faders van hebben gemaakt"

Dit kan ik niet helemaal volgen. Er zijn 4 subgroepen en 10 auxen. + 2 auxen voor de interne effecten. 

Enkel het output volume van de aux kan niet geregeld worden, wel de aux mix. 

En wat betreft motor faders .... Als ik zo hier en daar hoor dat deze van de LS9 hard aan het verslijten zijn weet ik zo net nog niet of dat direct beter is.

----------


## Roeltej

Presonus is wel goed bezig met firmware... hebben de 16.4.2 nu een jaartje en iig al 2 of 3x een firmware update erop kunnen zetten, zonder verder in de gaten te houden of er tussendoor updates waren. Grote kans dat het wat vaker bijgewerkt wordt en te hopen dat ze er zo op blijven zitten.

----------


## Leks

Volgens de Presonus site bestaan er van de studiolive 3 modellen:

16.0.2 -> 16 in -> geen subgroep faders -> 4 aux faders
16.4.2 -> 16 in -> 4 subgroepfaders -> geen aux faders
24.4.2 -> 24 in -> 4 subgroepfaders -> geen aux faders

en gezien jij zegt dat je op een 24.4.2 geen aux masters remote kan besturen lijkt me dit daarentegen wel te kunnen op een 16.0.2
(omdat ze hier 4 faders aan hebben gewijd)
(en dan geen remote bedienbare subgroep masters)

Remote bedienbare aux masters is wel een must voor mij

hier vind je alle 3 de types: 
http://www.presonus.com/products/pro...ListingType=11

Ziet iemand afgezien van dit punt en het missen van een "faderbrugje" rechtsboven nog meer verschillen?

----------


## w00Dy

Vrijdag nog even een tweede 16.4.2 besteld  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Volgend weekend een optreden waar ik minstens 20 kan. nodig ga hebben. Bedoeling is dat ik beide ga linken. Iemand hier ervaring mee?

Overigens is de "koppel" plaat om beide toestellen fysiek te verbinden wel overdreven duur! 90 Euro ex BTW

----------


## frederic

> Vrijdag nog even een tweede 16.4.2 besteld 
> 
> Volgend weekend een optreden waar ik minstens 20 kan. nodig ga hebben. Bedoeling is dat ik beide ga linken. Iemand hier ervaring mee?
> 
> Overigens is de "koppel" plaat om beide toestellen fysiek te verbinden wel overdreven duur! 90 Euro ex BTW



[FONT=Verdana]Accessoires zijn altijd veel te duur.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Ik zou gewoon een flightcase maken waar de 2 mentafels inpassen zonder koppelplaat. Monteer gewoon een gestoffeerde lat tussen de mengtafels.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana] [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Bovendien zou er een belangrijke update zijn voor de 16-4 versies namelijk dat ze ook 4 stereo units 31band EQ hebben voorzien. Inzetbaar op alle outputs.[/FONT]

----------


## Graniet

Aangaande een flightcase voor de 24.4.2, heb ik toch maar besloten om zelf een kistje te bouwen. Als je de tafel volledig wil benutten, heb je toch een PC nodig. Dus was de beslissing snel gemaakt...bouw een enkel op audio gerichte pc, en monteer die mee in de flightcase.
Het scherm van de pc draait om z'n as, als ik dat 90 graden draai kan ik het voorover in de kist laten zakken.

----------


## Beldog

Proper... Let maar op dat je zo geen kistjes voor alle presonus-bezitters in elkaar moet steken.  :Big Grin:   Het ziet er in't echt nog beter uit. :Wink:

----------


## Rieske

Ziet er goed uit. Wat voor PC heb je ingebouwd ? En wat voor monitorstandaard heb je gebruikt ?

----------


## SPS

> Ziet er goed uit. Wat voor PC heb je ingebouwd ? En wat voor monitorstandaard heb je gebruikt ?



Ik ben ook zeer benieuwd naar de samenstelling van de pc....

Paul

----------


## Graniet

De monitor arm is een Newstar D960. Hiervan heb ik onderste deel van de bureauklem afgezaagd, en de buis op lengte gezaagd in functie van de ruimte in de kist. Tevens heb ik de bouten die de armen bij elkaar houden vervangen door stelbouten, zodanig dat ik die makkelijk los en vast kan draaien. (normaal zit er bij de monitorsteun een inbussleutel die daar voor dient, maar dit was  natuurlijk nog makkelijker...

----------


## Graniet

Afbeeldingen van de monitor arm en de achterzijde van de kist
Het keyboardje kan omhoog klappen om eventueel de pc uit de kist te kunnen halen

----------


## Graniet

De achterzijde van de pc in de "kleine" doghouse (heet dat dan ook zo ?)
waarin de regeling voor de extra ventilator en de wireless antenne.


De kist zonder de presonus erin, met gat voor de koeling van de pc.

----------


## Graniet

Het hele spul met de monitor naar beneden gevouwen, en het deksel.
Het extra foam drukt op het aluminium voor de faders, op de zijkant en
op het paneeltje met de Led meters.

----------


## T_Mai

Ik moet zeggen dat het echt rete strak eruit ziet!  :Wink:  Kan je ons misschien vertellen wat de specs zijn van de pc?

----------


## Graniet

Aangaande de PC :

Case : Antec ISK-300 - 150 (ingebouwde voeding 150 w)
Mainboard : Zotac G43-Itx
Cpu : Intel Core2 duo E6600
Ram : 4GB ddr2
Video : Onboard intel HD graphics
hd 1 : Intel ssd 40 GB
hd 2 : WD 320 GB 7200 rpm
Geluidskaart : Presonus Studiolive  :Smile:  (onboard geluidskaart uitgeschakeld)
OS : Windows 7 32 bits
Extra 80 mm case fan (geregeld vanaf mainboard)
Extra 120 mm fan in flicht case (zalman geregeld)
Firewire Pci-e card Dawi control
Afgeschermde FW kabel Siemens
Monitor Philips 150 s
Sitecom omnidirectionele antenne +5 Dbi
Keysonic keyboard super mini

Het  enige wat ik zou veranderen, mocht ik het nog eens bouwen, is het  moederbord. De on-board wireless zit op dezelfde irq als de firewire  kaart, en veroorzaakt daardoor dropouts bij opnames. Een externe  wireless verbinding lost dat probleem op, maar daardoor wordt de onboard  wireless dus zinloos. Bij opnames en dergelijke schakel ik de wireless  dan ook uit.

----------


## frederic

Lijkt me wel een grote zware oplossing. Ik denk dat iets dergelijks met een macbook ook mogelijk is.

----------


## Graniet

Natuurlijk kan je dit ook met een Macbook doen (alhoewel, ga je dan de laptop in de flightcase inbouwen ??). 
Ik denk dat er plenty Presonus bezitters de mixer in een kleine(re) flightcase meenemen en hun Macbook erop aansluiten. Dan heb je wel een heel andere "setup". Ik heb al afbeeldingen gezien van flightcases met een uitschuifbaar platformpje eraan om de laptop op te zetten.

Maar ik heb nu een goede 900  uitgegeven aan de Mini Pc én de hardware voor de flightcase. Als ik zie dat een 15" Macbook 1699 euri's kost (tweakers pricewatch) vind ik dat zelfs geen optie.
Tevens, dat was het idee er ook niet achter. Ik had ook gewoon m'n eigen laptop eraan kunnen hangen. Maar met die laptop (of een andere Apple) doe je dagelijks al een heleboel andere zaken (mailen, forums, internet enz. enz.) Er hangt soms al een Steinberg MI4 aan en een Focusrite Saffire. En ik wou dus gewoon een schoon, betrouwbaar systeem dat enkel voor dit doel gebruikt werd.
Toen ik eraan begon heb ik ook overwogen om, in plaats van zelf de mini pc te bouwen, een Mac mini te nemen.
Ook dat kwam nog altijd duurder uit, en dan reken ik de monitor nog niet mee.
Er zijn altijd meerdere oplossingen. Deze wou ik even delen.

Greetings !

----------


## w00Dy

> [FONT=Verdana]Accessoires zijn altijd veel te duur.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Ik zou gewoon een flightcase maken waar de 2 mentafels inpassen zonder koppelplaat. Monteer gewoon een gestoffeerde lat tussen de mengtafels.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=Verdana]Bovendien zou er een belangrijke update zijn voor de 16-4 versies namelijk dat ze ook 4 stereo units 31band EQ hebben voorzien. Inzetbaar op alle outputs.[/FONT]



Nooit wat bestellen als het vakantie gaat worden, leveringen zijn nooit on-time. Los daarvan is die plaat behoorlijk handig. Vijsjes etc bijgeleverd, het geheel hangt stevig aan elkaar. Kist ga ik volgende week spuiten zet daarna hier wel ff fotootjes.

Opmerking, als je 16.4's wil linken zorg dan dat ze dezelfde software versie draaien, ook al geeft de manual aan dat alles boven de 1.11 voldoende is

----------


## w00Dy

Foto's van mijn case voor 2 StudioLive's

----------


## MusicXtra

Erg nette kistjes die hier voorbij komen.

----------


## frederic

Ondertussen zijn er geruchten dat er een _Presonus Studiolive 32-8_ verie komt.

----------


## Rieske

> Ondertussen zijn er geruchten dat er een _Presonus Studiolive 32-8_ verie komt.



Waar heb je dat vandaan ? Op het Presonus forum staan alleen suggesties van gebruikers. Ben benieuwd naar de bron van je gerucht.

Hierbij de foto's van mijn nieuwe setup. De ruimte boven de Mac Mini is om het tft scherm tijdens transport op te bergen. Op de achterzijde van de kist zit een Harting 108.

----------


## Big Bang

Mooie kist!

----------


## frederic

Ik vind het maar niks. 
De opzet van die mengtafel is om met iets compacts en handigs voor de dag te komen.

Maak je het weer groot en lomp met een te grote kist.

----------


## moderator

@Frederic,

Ook wanneer je alles wat nu in die kist zit vergelijkt met eenzelfde mixer en outboard?
Denk dat de mixerkist al lichter e compacter is dan een gelijkwaardige analoge desk, heb ik het nog niet over een rack met com/lim, gates, eq,s delay's...

Het is niet klein, maar wel compact voor wat je ermee doet.

Uit nieuwsgierigheid: fotootje van hele spul in de kist?
Wat doet dit nou met je rug, kilo-technisch gesproken?

----------


## Rieske

> Ik vind het maar niks. 
> De opzet van die mengtafel is om met iets compacts en handigs voor de dag te komen.
> 
> Maak je het weer groot en lomp met een te grote kist.



Da's echt onzin. Dan vind je ook de kisten van alle voorgaande foto's te zeker ook te groot ?

Ik heb ervoor gekozen om de Mac Mini in te bouwen. En dan hoort daar ook een keyboard en scherm bij. Een losse Macbook vind ik te link en niet gemakkelijk op lokatie. Je kunt er natuurlijk voor kiezen om een kleinere kist te maken maar in 9 van 10 gevallen sleep je er dan toch een losse kist bij voor extra effecten, cd speler enz. De Mac Mini gebruik ik trouwens ook als cd speler. Boven de Lexicon's zit 1HE lade voor tape, pen, zwanehalslampje en foto's voor mijn vrouwelijke fans  :Big Grin:  kuch..kuch..

@frederic. En dan weet ik nog niet hoe je aan dat verhaal van de Studiolive 32-8 komt. Je kunt wel van  "geruchten" lopen roepen maar geef dan wel antwoord.

@mod, de kist is goed met 2 man te tillen. Past eventueel ook makkelijk op mijn easy tilt. Ik zal binnenkort foto's maken van de achterzijde en binnenzijde doghouse.

----------


## Graniet

Helemaal mee eens. Mijn vorige tafel was een MG24/14. Die kist had een groter grondvlak als de kist die ik nu gebouwd heb (zie verder terug in het topic)-lijkt erg op deze van Rieske- en zo heel veel lichter was dat niet. En dan moest je tevens je effecten rack en de hele zooi ook nog meenemen.
Laatst met de presonus in het theater gestaan. Je brengt even met 2 het ding naar boven en klaar. Muziekjes afspelen, opnemen, mixen, enz, enz. Ik denk dat je het vrij moeilijk krijgt om dat allemaal op een nog kleiner grondvlak te gaan doen.
Mooie kist Rieske !

----------


## frederic

> Da's echt onzin. Dan vind je ook de kisten van alle voorgaande foto's te zeker ook te groot ?
> 
> Ik heb ervoor gekozen om de Mac Mini in te bouwen. En dan hoort daar ook een keyboard en scherm bij. Een losse Macbook vind ik te link en niet gemakkelijk op lokatie. Je kunt er natuurlijk voor kiezen om een kleinere kist te maken maar in 9 van 10 gevallen sleep je er dan toch een losse kist bij voor extra effecten, cd speler enz. De Mac Mini gebruik ik trouwens ook als cd speler. Boven de Lexicon's zit 1HE lade voor tape, pen, zwanehalslampje en foto's voor mijn vrouwelijke fans  kuch..kuch..



Dat is nu echt zever wat je hier verkoopt. 

Ik sleur nu al 10 jaar macbooks mee op klussen, die kunnen nu echt wel tegen een duwtje. 
Die kist van jou kan gereduceerd worden tot 1/3, die bovendien door 1 persoon kan worden geplaatst indien je met een macbook werkt.

Wat kan er nu gemakkelijker zijn dan een kleine macbook op locatie?

De enige vergroting van een kist die ik OK vind, is als je met een Harting connnector wil werken voor de multi. Hier heb je wat plaats voor nodig. 
Voor alle andere gevallen moet de kist net groot genoeg zijn voor de mengtafel. http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/005...jpg?1292400613 





> @frederic. En dan weet ik nog niet hoe je aan dat verhaal van de Studiolive 32-8 komt. Je kunt wel van "geruchten" lopen roepen maar geef dan wel antwoord.



Op Youtube. Ik probeer dit morgen terug te vinden.





> @mod, 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				de kist is goed met 2 man te tillen.
> 			
> 		
> ...



Kun je dus niet door 1 persoon behandelen. 
Net dat wat het begrip compact betekend.

----------


## MusicXtra

> @Frederic,
> 
> Ook wanneer je alles wat nu in die kist zit vergelijkt met eenzelfde mixer en outboard?
> 
> Het is niet klein, maar wel compact voor wat je ermee doet.



Ik vind dit dus echt niet meer klein te noemen, qua vloeroppervlak wellicht maar als ik de hoogte van de hele kist bekijk qua volume zeker niet.
Als je dan digitaal mixt dan moet je de compactheid ervan ook maximaal benutten en dus zeker niet 40 cm in de breedte en 25 cm in de hoogte gaan toevoegen. Maar is slechts mijn mening. :Wink:

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Ik vind dit dus echt niet meer klein te noemen, qua vloeroppervlak wellicht maar als ik de hoogte van de hele kist bekijk qua volume zeker niet.
> Als je dan digitaal mixt dan moet je de compactheid ervan ook maximaal benutten en dus zeker niet 40 cm in de breedte en 25 cm in de hoogte gaan toevoegen. Maar is slechts mijn mening.



Niet klein, wel praktisch. Altijd opnames kunnen maken, of juist multi-track afspelen voor snelle soundcheck, overzicht van je instellingen via het grote scherm, etcetera. Lijkt me de moeite waard. Al helemaal als je bedenkt dat een Macbook naast de Presonus echt wel een even grote footprint betekent. Alleen moet je het dan weer op een kistje ernaast zetten terwijl je het hier in 1x klaar hebt.

----------


## showband

Als dit een analoge 32 kanaals vervangt is het prima te doen.

Maar ik ben eerlijk gezegd ook meer van een "deksel eraf" 19 inch rek op wielen oplossing.

Kun je in het rek best een hoop kwijt. Terwijl je footprint minimaal is.

Maar het is een beetje flauw om te zeggen dat dit te groot is terwijl er nog steeds midastafels en 32kanaals GL2400's in kleine zaaltjes staan.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Dat hangt van het doel af toch?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Al helemaal als je bedenkt dat een Macbook naast de Presonus echt wel een even grote footprint betekent. Alleen moet je het dan weer op een kistje ernaast zetten terwijl je het hier in 1x klaar hebt.



Maar een Macbook neem je wel ff heel wat makkelijker mee en kun je naast, voor, achter je kwijt en ben je dus veel flexibeler mee.

----------


## Rieske

Als je kiest voor een Macbook moet je altijd improviseren met een extra kistje. Adaptertje, firwirekabeltje, losse harddisk erbij... wordt als snel rommelig. Waar laat je het ding tijdens de pauze ? Neem je 'm zelf mee dan moet je er weer een losse cd speler bij plaatsen. Plus te gemakkelijk te jatten.

----------


## frederic

Ja als we zo beginnen. Je kunt microfonen op een klus ook gejat worden.
Je moet zien waar je de foh opstelt, en of die voldoende veilig is. 
En als je aan het werk bent, moet je niet lopen pinten zuipen aan de bar, maar wordt je verwacht je installatie in de gaten te houden.

Verder heb je geen externe HD nodig, bovendien als je een liveopname gemaakt hebt, ben je niet verplicht thuis heel de kist terug open te doen en opstellen, voor de data. Met macbook kun je gewoon op een interface thuis afmixen.

Of gewoon als je vooraf settings wilt instellen. Ik heb geen goesting mijn bult te breken thuis om de mentafel efkes vooraf in te stellen.

En voor het opstellen: 1 firewirekabel en adapter = rommelig? Muggeziften noem ik dat.

Bij de weg: hier is het gerucht van de 32kanaals versie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oegem...eature=related

----------


## Roeltej

Zowel ingebouwde MacMini als een losse Macbook hebben hun voordelen. Wat ik wel veel lees is dat als je een niet-mac neemt, je wel (nog steeds?) goed op merk van je firewire chipset moet letten. is geloof ik al vaker naar voren gekomen.

Iemand al met de nieuwste (beta)firmware/VSL gespeeld? Je krijgt (in ieder geval op de 16.4.2) per aux een 31 bands eq en nog wat andere dingen.

Afgelopen week ook even met de iPad App gespeeld, werkt ook erg goed. Nog geen ervaring hiermee op klus.

----------


## Rieske

> Ja als we zo beginnen. Je kunt microfonen op een klus ook gejat worden.
> Je moet zien waar je de foh opstelt, en of die voldoende veilig is. 
> En als je aan het werk bent, moet je niet lopen pinten zuipen aan de bar, maar wordt je verwacht je installatie in de gaten te houden.
> 
> Verder heb je geen externe HD nodig, bovendien als je een liveopname gemaakt hebt, ben je niet verplicht thuis heel de kist terug open te doen en opstellen, voor de data. Met macbook kun je gewoon op een interface thuis afmixen.
> 
> Of gewoon als je vooraf settings wilt instellen. Ik heb geen goesting mijn bult te breken thuis om de mentafel efkes vooraf in te stellen.
> 
> En voor het opstellen: 1 firewirekabel en adapter = rommelig? Muggeziften noem ik dat.



Heerlijke postivieve instelling heb jij. Ik gebruik juist een losse HD zodat ik deze thuis aan mijn PC kan afmixen. Duh ?

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Mooie setup in die kist, lijkt mij prima werkbaar!
'Getting the job done', daar gaat het uiteindelijk toch om?


Groeten Hugo

----------


## frederic

> Heerlijke postivieve instelling heb jij. Ik gebruik juist een losse HD zodat ik deze thuis aan mijn PC kan afmixen. Duh ?



[muggeziften] Dan moet je afzonderelijke kist hebben voor je HD + nog een 2de computer als je jou mengtafel thuis wil dicht laten [/muggeziften]

Dus in beide gevallen heb je een afzonderlijke tas/ kist nodig.

Als ik jou redenering volg, ben ik negatief omdat, omdat ik jou ontwerp maar niks vind? 
Ik heb toch genoeg aangetoont waarom ik die kist niet goed vind. 

Nog eens kort voor mij is het compact wanneer je niemand nodig hebt om aan de slag te gaan. 

Dit vind ik dan een betere oplossing: Mengtafel in rack waar je onder de mengtafel vanalles in kunt opbergen.

http://muziek.marktplaats.nl/mengpan...lightcase.html

En neem dan dit principe mee:  :Wink: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4M4EPfbeL8

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ja, maar zo'n rack is weer erg onhandig in het theater......

Ik heb momenteel mijn LS9 in een compacte kist zitten, met alleen wat extra ruimte voor de LK150 aansluiting. De rest heb ik in rackjes in stolpjes, zodat ik precies kan meenemen wat ik nodig heb.

Voor recording of aansturing heb ik een Macbook, welke inderdaad gewoon los meegaat.

Het nadeel van alles in een kist vind ik dat je ook vaak spullen meeneemt die je niet nodig hebt, of waar niet voor betaald wordt. Vandaar mijn keuze.

----------


## frederic

In het vb van Mark (in theaters), zou ik ook geen vast rack onder de mengtafel willen hebben, omdat je bijna alles nodig hebt op het podium. 
Het is dan niet handig dat alles in de FOH zit. 

Een LS9 is een totaal ander niveau en doelpubliek. 
Als je op 20m van een podium zit, moet je conceptueel anders gaan denken. 
Hier zou ik dan ook enkel een kist kiezen voor alleen de mentafel.
Tenzij je ook een afzonderlijke monitormix op podium moet maken.
Dan zou dat concept met rack ook weer handig zijn als je een mengtafel inbouwt.

Maar mijn vb gaat over een compacte setup "rapklapopenendicht" voor in kleinere klussen. Cafe's, jeugdhuizen, clubs enz...
Waarvoor het concept van de Studiolive eigenlijk ontworpen is.

Het is de kunst als je een kist ontwerpt voor een mengtafel met daaronder een rack, dat je daar lleen dingen insteekt, die je altijd nodig hebt zoals microfoons, DI's verloopjes enzo.

----------


## MKProductions

Ik zie een aantal hele mooie flightcases voor de 24.4.2, maar met een computer erbij ingebouwd. ik overweeg om ook een 24.4.2 aan te schaffen voor een redelijk bandje, maar nu vraag ik me af, heb je echt een pc nodig om die tafel optimaal te benutten of kun je ook prima schuiven zonder er een pc aan te hangen?

wat zijn de voor/na-delen van een pc aan je presonus?

----------


## frederic

> Ik zie een aantal hele mooie flightcases voor de 24.4.2, maar met een computer erbij ingebouwd. ik overweeg om ook een 24.4.2 aan te schaffen voor een redelijk bandje, maar nu vraag ik me af, heb je echt een pc nodig om die tafel optimaal te benutten of kun je ook prima schuiven zonder er een pc aan te hangen?
> 
> wat zijn de voor/na-delen van een pc aan je presonus?



[FONT=Verdana]Je hebt het niet nodig. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]De mengtafel is zeer eenvoudig te bedienen zonder computer. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Het voordeel is dat je met een computer erbij heel wat settings voordien kunt instellen.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Je kunt uw computer gebruiken voor een opname.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]En nog verder, die opname kun je nadien gebruiken voor een virtuele soundcheck zonder muzikanten. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana]Als de muzikanten er zijn, moet je nog enkel de gain inregelen, want die is analoog. [/FONT]

----------


## jasperbhofman

Speaking of the gain: Af en toe heel irritant dat deze nergens opgeslagen wordt. Je kan deze noteren op een blaadje maar je weet hoe dat gaat, die raak je kwijt, wordt vies enz. Ik maak tegenwoordig fototjes.

----------


## Graniet

De Presonus is zonder PC inderdaad evengoed te gebruiken en te bedienen.




> [FONT=Verdana]Het voordeel is dat je met een computer erbij heel wat settings voordien kunt instellen.[/FONT]



Dit kun je zelfs zonder pc, je kan instellingen per kanaal opslaan en terugroepen, en ook complete scenes opslaan/terughalen.

De hoofdreden waarom bij mij de PC eraan hangt :
- Opnemen, kan in multitrack tot 32 sporen, met de bijgeleverde software   of
iedere andere DAW naar keuze (asio driver).
- Muziekjes allerlei afspelen (cd's, mp3's)
- Er is een grafische interface (VSL) die het werken met de tafel een stuk makkelijker maakt.

En er zijn nog meer mogelijkheden, zoals bvb bedienen op afstand, Ipad applicatie. Ook niet te vergeten, er zijn al updates voor de firmware van de 
tafel geweest die extra mogelijkheden toevoegen. Als je deze wil uploaden zul je uiteraard wel een pc of mac aan de Presonus moeten hangen.

----------

